# The Old Hall, Caister On Sea



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good evening,

Came across this place by accident, and it seems to good to be true, does anybody have experience of staying here. there must be a catch somewhere,


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.oldhallhotelcaister.co.uk/html/motor_homes.html

. . . sounds like a forward thinking establishment to me !


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Don't know, but seems very good idea for the sagalouts, next time we go off in the van.

Sue


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have had a look on google earth, and it appears to be a car park, as a MH seems parked there, maybe a phone call to the hotel
tomorrow to clarify.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

They are part of the Practical Motorhome Nightstops scheme. We stayed there last year - it is in the car park and has electric hook ups - we had a nice meal in the restaurant and had free passes to the health club.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes indeed it is in the car park, have now booked for a night to see what its like. 
Thanks for replays.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Click on the top right for full screen ( esc to exit)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=52.648968,1.725014&num=1&t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=52.648929,1.725073&spn=0.001624,0.005252&z=14&layer=c&cbll=52.648928,1.725071&panoid=iJuhh02dTXAB7BQfCRs8Cw&cbp=12,145.1,,0,0&source=embed&output=svembed


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

A week too late jut got back from there


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Stayed there last year but at the opposite end of the hotel as an extension was being built.Good facilities and meals, friendly hosts and staff.Use of pool free.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well we stayed here, in a car park as shown previously, there was EHU & tap, did feel safe as there were 3 other motorhomes. 1st night FREE, then a fiver a night, free access to swimming pool,sauna,gym, etc. there were no catches to speak of.We will be going back in winter. My fees for the BH w/e £10.00. How much did you spend?


----------

